# Betta Fry Food



## ChannaLover

Hey guys! Just successfully bred a nice male black crown tail and a mustard gas female and their eggs just hatched a couple of hours ago... This being the first time I am breeding them seriously(  ), I wanted to ask which of these foods are best for them for the first week... In open to advice and opinions! 
1. Betta fish flakes( worked for me the first time I bred bettas)
2. Baby Brine shrimp
3. Infusoria
4. Live daphnia
5. Frozen daphnia

Thanks guys!


----------



## henningc

Infusoria. They are too small for live bbs. Some would live but it would be between 2%-5% only. I use green water. Here is a good tip if you're going to do this again. Either buy or make a green water culture. Once it is going, siphone off some fish poop out of the tank and with an eye dropper put a few drops in each hole of a plastic ice tray. Then fill each with green water and freeze. You can do the same with a large jar, fish poop, and about half aquarium and half green water and place in window for one week. Then put the contents in the ice tray. When you are going to spawn the bettas, but 1-2 cubes in a jar filled with aquarium water and place it in a window one week ahead of time. By the time the eggs hatch, you got green water. After one week use green water and live bbs for the next week and switch to all live bbs the third week.


----------



## majerah1

The insuforia will work for a day or so but it will not be enough. You should look into some banana or walter worms as a culture.

I usually feed the banana worms for a week or two depending on fry size. Then move to the bbs then the smaller daphnia species, then grindals and flakes.


----------



## Arthur7

The growth on a bush Java moss is also a young fish feed


----------



## coralbandit

Green water is great for small fry from many egg laying fish!Java moss,just allowed to grow and collect some debris,will generate large amounts of infusoria constantly.These two things are not all that any fry need ,but really add to the others.The fry get to constanly pick.
In a thread by Auban he says this stuff is dried algae to make green water,links on this product agree;

Astaxanthin Powder
This is Aubans thread;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f86/green-water-daphnia-brine-shrimp-69777.html?highlight=green+water


----------



## ChannaLover

Thanks! Actually been doing quite well with live daphnia but I'll try out your suggestions as I've jut bred another pair ;D


----------



## henningc

Just an FYI for all, I read Ocean Nutrition makes Atisns Betta Starter - Used by Thia breeders. Also, some of the better breeders on Aquabid are selling instant green water. Just mix and feed. I know one of the guys and he is very good, awsome fish and he will sell some so go look.


----------

